Ask HN: List things in Maths that we don't have an intuitive understading of? - NerDProgrammer
======
gitgud
Very subjective, your intuition of maths is different from someone else's. My
own intuition of maths concepts is terrible...

------
kraitis
The material conditional, if you're willing to admit it to be a part of Math.

------
sgillen
The monster group

------
vinayms
Probability.

